

Python snippet to find available two-letter domain names for some TLDs - thorax
http://paste2.org/p/29908

======
thorax
This is just a little handy script I used to find some domains. This came up
in another topic so I thought I'd share the code. Normally you can't buy two-
letter domain names from any registrar, but adamsnames allows it.

To be nice, the code should probably force a 1-second delay between checks but
adamsnames doesn't have a restriction on that because the API is used by
domain resellers.

Hope this helps someone. I've found it pretty useful as I'm particularly fond
of two-letter domains.

~~~
technoguyrob
How did you format the form you filled in with adamsnames? I've sent an email
to their "robot", but haven't gotten a reply yet. Can you show me how your
registration email looked like?

~~~
thorax
I sent it as plain text to "new@adamsnames.tc". Subject was "New
Registration".

Then I just pasted in this entire form:
<http://adamsnames.tc/register/short.txt>

Here's a modified example taken from a real one I submitted that got a
response right away: <http://paste2.org/p/29938>

Two things to consider: Last time we bought domains (ri.ms and oh.ms) was in
January. Also, we got a notice that they may not be selling MS domains
anymore. If seeking .ms nowadays, the robot might not respond, I'm not sure.

~~~
jpeterson
It doesn't seem to be working right now. When I try to register a name using
the email robot, I get: "Sorry, you are not authorized to register domains by
email."

------
forgotmyaccount
<http://web2nam.es/> is also a good way to find English-word domains and
domain hacks.

